# Skin Dermatitis?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I attached a photo of a golden retriever with an overnight all of the sudden skin problem. What do you guys think? Is it something YOU would go to the vet for? This is not my dog. I know they will have to do a skin scraping to see the real culprit but just wanted to show and tell.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like a hot spot to me. My dogs haven't had one in years and years. I can't remember what I did for hotspots. Seems like I got this antibactrial spray from the vet and sprayed it on. The vet will shave it and do the same thing. The spray worked good for my dogs and after they had a few and I knew what to do, I didn't take them to the vet. Just got the spray bottle and sprayed.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

it looks like what annie has had for the last 4 months,i used sudacrem nappy rash cream ,but she cant lick it off as its on her belly and pits ,being a bully she cant groom herself under there,but it does help to sooth and heal,karen


----------

